# DS headset q



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Trying to rock out on guitar hero tour on the train tonighy using standard jack phones and the sound is terrible and if I plug them right in there is no sound so they have to be hanging out a bit. Same with 2 other sets. Any none got proper DS ones? Are they any better? Thanks


----------

